# Sewing a four fold stock tie



## Karosel (28 September 2011)

I would like to sew up a four fold stock tie for my first hunt this weekend. I know how to sew and would prefer to make my own than to pay $40 for some filmsy premade stock tie at my local tack shop. 

The problem is I've never seen a four fold stock tie untied. Does is have a contoured shape, or is it simply a long rectangle of fabric that is interfaced and hemmed? I imagine it's then folded 4 times and then tied as a stock tie? 

Also, what are the dimensions? 70 inches by about 10-12 inches?

thanks for your help!!


----------



## JenHunt (28 September 2011)

it's square at both ends, tapers in at about 1/3 of the way in from each end, and the middle flares out to the same width as the ends  - does that make sense?

my stock is about the same length as my arm span (i'm 5 foot 8) and it's about 3 1/2 inches wide at the ends and in the middle, the narrowest bits are about 1 3/8 inches wide.

there's a button hole at the bottom edge in the middle (to attach to your collar to keep it central) and a slot in the fabric about 6 inches towards one end for the end to go through to tie it.

alternatively (I don't know where abouts you are in Canada (it's a huge place!) or how easy it is to get stuff from the US, but I found this website that does proper hunting stocks for $14.95
http://www.foxhuntingshop.com/catalog/Shirts_Stock_Ties.html


----------

